# Tracing 'Spike', not stolen just curious!



## tinap (7 May 2011)

SPIKE: Approx 12-12.2hh Bay gelding Fell-X with a massive head!! I think he will be about 13/14yrs old now. My daughter learned to ride on him when she was 5. He was a cheeky little bugger that would do anything for food. My friend rescued him from a garden shed where he was fed table scraps when he was 2yrs old! 
Was In Doncaster, S Yorks, believed to have gone to local RDA a few years ago, but no idea where he is now! We have wondered for ages what he is upto, as we had so much fun with him for years & only had to sell him on as the daughter wanted to learn to jump & he wasnt suitable. 
He always had a massive love of carrier bags & pie & peas from the chippy!! in fact he would eat anything that was in a bag - caused us a few problems when he broke into the barn & ate half a bag of cement!!! He used to squash dogs with his feet too!!

Any info on this fab boy would be extremely grateful! Dont want him back- just wondering how hes getting on!!

Thanks xx


----------



## tinap (17 May 2011)

Bump


----------



## tinap (4 August 2013)

Thought I'd just bump again! We're still looking for Spike. I think the ages were maybe wrong, he could be between 16/17yrs now. Would love to know where he is & what he's doing now! x


----------



## tinap (13 January 2014)

Still looking for the boy...


----------



## tinap (2 March 2014)

Just bumping,I have heard it is possible he may have gone to an RDA in Scotland x


----------

